# CA PE laws/rules take home test



## jdolan78 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am having trouble finding any answers to these questions, the reference material they recomend seems to not tell you anything. Any help?


----------



## chaocl (Jul 10, 2009)

jdolan78 said:


> I am having trouble finding any answers to these questions, the reference material they recomend seems to not tell you anything. Any help?


I can't give you the answer but you can always find your answer from the article they provide....no shame that you fail....because once you faile they will send the take home test back to you (goes and back until you pass, the only down side is that this might take times.) I suggest you can do it now (because from now to Oct 23 you still got 3 more months)....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 10, 2009)

My recollection is there are three documents that they want you to use to answer the questions. I recall using cntrl-f and searching those documents for specific words. I don't remember having too much difficulty on it.


----------



## Tawney-MEwantsCEPE (Jul 10, 2009)

I only used the board acts and was able to answer everthing OK. I read through the whole thing and used Ctrl-F to find the sections that I didn't know right away.


----------

